# Boarding for dogs in North Northumberland



## buster833 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, we are offering an alternative to putting your dog in kennels near Alnwick in North Northumberland. Your dog would stay in our house and have all the comforts of home. We live in open countryside with 2 acres of fenced garden. We offer 3 walks a day and a night by the wood burning stove. We also do day care. We are licenced and have over 25 years of dog owning experience. If you would like more information please contact us on here or telephone 01665 602670 or check out our website at

http://thedoghousebandb.webs.com/


----------

